# Mud head/tube ?



## DEKARSKE (Feb 3, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Columbia or Advance outside corner mud head fit a better then ever tube? I want to pick one up but want to make sure it fits. Thanks for the help.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

DEKARSKE said:


> Does anyone know if the Columbia or Advance outside corner mud head fit a better then ever tube? I want to pick one up but want to make sure it fits. Thanks for the help.


If no one gives you an answer.....going off what I know about Columbia corner mud head sizes and BTE flusher sizes, the Columbia should fit a BTE tube. I'm thinking the Advance would be a standard size to them as well.

I did have to once grind back a bit the inside of the pins on (an Advance(?)) corner mud head so it would fit a Can-Am mud tube. But Can-Am uses a larger ball size than what I'd consider to be the standard size.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

My bte ball is bigger than the ball on my Tapepro tube but I made a thingamabob out of pipe fittings and threaded the bte ball on it, stuck it in a drill and ground it down. Works on everything now!:thumbsup:


----------

